# Oblivion Crashes



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

My past experiences with the Elder Scrolls series was that they have been on the buggy side. I think that I finally gave up on one of them that kept transporting me inside of walls from which there was no escape. I have two copies of Oblivions running on two similar system. Both exceed the game requirements and are all updated. It doesn't happen all the time, but it's not uncommon to get the "Oblivion has encountered a problem and needs to close message". Most of the time, but not always it's when I'm quitting the game so I don't really care then. Just wondering what everyone else's experience has been with the game.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I won't say frequently but I do occasionally get a crash when exiting Oblivion (aplication not system). There is also numerous mentions of this happening to people on the official Oblivion forums. 
Other than that things had been running pretty smoothly for me untill this weekend when I had a crash that took the OS down with it and then today a system lock up while playing that required a reboot.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

It's unusual for a game to crash on me, so I assumed that it was just the game and not my system. Reassurance is always nice, however.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

I have no problems except, like you said, for the occasional "Oblivion has encountered a problem" when exiting. I am assuming that the 1st patch for the game will fix this. Only happens during exit....never during the game and not every time.

The one you are talking about was Daggerfall....that was the only major problem I had with that game...would end up stuck in the void (between walls, looked like you were in the map maker) allot. That was still a great game at the time though. 

I did have allot of crashes with Redguard though...It was a problem with my copy of the game I think. I had reinstalled my copy dozens of times (I could't finish the game, kept crashing at the Dwarven Ruins on the bridge of steam pipes). I uninstalled my copy and installed from a friends copy and the crashing stopped???? I didn't question it though as I did get to finish the game


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I was in the neighbourhood of 30 hours into the game before I experienced something other than the crash on exit. Since then however I've been having sporadic crashes so if you aren't doing it I would recomend frequent saves (best to do the saves outdoors as a known bug exists when trying to save games inside some buildings). Something I'm having trouble doing as I've always liked playing with just one save game file to lessen the temptation to go back to a point and see what would happen if I did something slightly different.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Have not encountered any problems saving indoors, I save all the time w/ the quick save feature, it doesn't even slow what I am doing at the time down. I only use the regular save feature when I am going to shut the game down.

I am hoping however that the patch doesn't require restarting the game . I had this problem with Farcry, got the game an couldn't wait to play. Got about 3 levels in and started having problems. Went and dnloaded all the patches and couldn't load any of my saved games  Had to start over from the beginning. Hope they don't do that with the Oblivion patch.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I just use the quick save feature myself, limit the regular save feature to when I reach "milestones". I did have one corupt save file, which was a save inside a house in Leyawiin. When I trolled forums looking for the cause I found others (one mentioning it was a known bug) that had encountered the same issue.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like I will have to start doing a standard save before I enter any dungeons.


----------

